# urban burl tree recovery



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 15, 2019)

friday the 11th my white whale finally landed. the burl tree at the BofA finally came down. top was dead, had been looking at this tree for 4 years waiting for them to decide to replace it. i'll be adding a post in wood id with pictures of leaves thorns bark and wood so the general consensus on species may be achieved. landscape team and tree team took it down all we had to do was load the logs on the trailer. reasonably sure it's a huisache hybrid since it clearly is a not mesquite wood. the thorns and leaf structure are not like all of the landscape huisache we have here.

http://texastreeid.tamu.edu/content/TreeDetails/?id=1

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 15, 2019)

waxed all the ends of the logs and stacked them up yesterday. now the waiting starts, bottom center of trunk was rotted

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice haul. Wood looks great.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 15, 2019)

B Rogers said:


> Nice haul. Wood looks great.


shrinks and cracks a bit more likely than if it was a true mesquite but nice red yes


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 15, 2019)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2019)

Time for the sawmill! Please show pics when you slice it up. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 15, 2019)

Trev,
Let me know if you have any interest in a trade for some of this. If you do I'll create a thread in the "Trade" section and we can figure out what works for both of us. This is some wild looking stuff!
Tim


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 15, 2019)

Tim Carter said:


> Trev,
> Let me know if you have any interest in a trade for some of this. If you do I'll create a thread in the "Trade" section and we can figure out what works for both of us. This is some wild looking stuff!
> Tim


have some smaller wedges off the trunk, green but very nice


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 15, 2019)

more

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony (Jan 15, 2019)

Good looking stuff Trev!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 15, 2019)

more

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 15, 2019)

Very interesting ring pattern. Show some when you slice some up.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 15, 2019)

Nice! What's not to like about a free trailer full of wood?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 15, 2019)

Ok that is some wild wood. For sure nothing like that around here. Hope it even more crazy inside


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Jan 15, 2019)

Nicely done sir! Very cool tree. Hope it gives you some great lumber!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 15, 2019)

Congrats! I know you’ve been coveting that tree for a while.

Looking forward to seeing the processing pics!


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 15, 2019)

That is one ugly tree!


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 16, 2019)

Good haul Trev. I think you have showed us pics of this tree a while back when it was whole.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 16, 2019)

JR Parks said:


> Good haul Trev. I think you have showed us pics of this tree a while back when it was whole.


yep been working on this situation for about 3 plus years

Reactions: Like 1


----------

